# Is Armenia Europe or not "Geography-wise"?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Is Armenia Europe or not "Geography-wise"?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

no, it is not. Armenia lies beyond Turkey, the Bosporus divides Europe from Asia


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Geographically Armenia is debatable, on the "crossroads" of Europe and Asia. The Caucasus region is also a border between Europe and Asia. So are the Urals, not just the Bosporus
The language is Indo-European, not Indo-Iranian. Apparently, it sounds a bit like Greek (!) 
They are one of the oldest officially Christian nations in the world. 
There are only about 3 million of them, but a further 7 or 8 million of Armenian origins outside Armenia. Most of that diaspora went to Europe or the US, as a result of the systematic murder of 1.5 million Armenians by the Ottomans from 1915 to 1923.
They are a democracy, and have applied to join the European Union.
They take part in the Eurovision Song Contest.
Their football teams play under the auspices of UEFA.

I'd call them out-and-out European. 60% certain of that Geographically, 100% culturally.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My Hammond atlas shows Georgia, Armenia, and Azerbaijan in Asia, with the Europe/Asia border the Georgia and Azerbaijan/Russia border.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wiki has Armenia in Western Asia.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The ex-landlord of one of my favoured watering holes was Armenian. At the time I had no exact idea where the place was but I distinctly remember him mentioning Asia and not Europe. However, her football clubs take part in European competitions.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

They are on the Eurasian plate, and significantly west of The Ural Mountains. The nearest neighbouring tectonic plate is the Arabian one. Plates don't buckle right on the edge, so you can't see the peaks of the Caucasus Mountains as the border, merely the region.

True, this definition would put a thin slice of northern Turkey (Trabzon and the Black sea coast) in Europe.....


----------

